# Что это за зверь?



## vev (19 Сен 2014)

Господа,

тут avito порадовало предложением некоего аккордеона с надписью Scandalli за 145 тр, но вот грызут некоторые сомнения: регистров многовато в правой, эмблемка не Скандальная. Да и надпись на Super VI не такая должна быть. А уж что такое Super Artist вообще никогда не слышал. 
Может кто подскажет что это и с чем его едят?

Ссылочка на объявление


----------



## vova (23 Сен 2014)

Древний артефакт), лет 20


----------



## vev (23 Сен 2014)

vova (23.09.2014, 10:38) писал:


> Древний артефакт), лет 20


Ничего себе "древний"! 20 лет- это самый расцвет! 
Я и сам вижу, что он не новорожденный  Меня его родители интересуют


----------



## uri (23 Сен 2014)

По старше 20 лет будет...я думаю что годов так 70х.это из ранних шестерок.у меня ещё старше,с таким же логотипом,но регистров в левой как у современных шестерок,здесь их меньше,но опять же на ранних вроде так и было...но что смущает так это герб на решетке(решетка ранняя опять же) и надпись "артист" которая по идее должна быть на сетимио сопрани артист 6. В общем может и ценный раритет с легендарным звучанием,если не посыпется, или самопальная сборная солянка что вполне возможно.


----------



## vev (23 Сен 2014)

uri (23.09.2014, 20:01) писал:


> По старше 20 лет будет...я думаю что годов так 70х.это из ранних шестерок.у меня ещё старше,с таким же логотипом,но регистров в левой как у современных шестерок,здесь их меньше,но опять же на ранних вроде так и было...но что смущает так это герб на решетке(решетка ранняя опять же) и надпись "артист" которая по идее должна быть на сетимио сопрани артист 6. В общем может и ценный раритет с легендарным звучанием,если не посыпется, или самопальная сборная солянка что вполне возможно.


А может просто левый полукорпус от Сопрани и есть, а сам аккордеон собран из двух как минимум разных инструментов. Хотя эмблемка все равно ни на что известное мне не похожа.


----------



## nidogopp43 (27 Окт 2014)

vev (23.09.2014, 20:59) писал:


> uri (23.09.2014, 20:01) писал:
> 
> 
> > По старше 20 лет будет...я думаю что годов так 70х.это из ранних шестерок.у меня ещё старше,с таким же логотипом,но регистров в левой как у современных шестерок,здесь их меньше,но опять же на ранних вроде так и было...но что смущает так это герб на решетке(решетка ранняя опять же) и надпись "артист" которая по идее должна быть на сетимио сопрани артист 6. В общем может и ценный раритет с легендарным звучанием,если не посыпется, или самопальная сборная солянка что вполне возможно.
> ...


Приветствую всех форумчан! Ребята, помогите разобраться с моделью аккордеона Scandalli. Вот ссылка http://www.avito.ru/saransk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/scandalli_super_v._i._4s_315897055 

Я ищу инструмент в ломанной деке. Этот экземпляр мне не очень понятен. Ясно, что он из "стареньких" (судя по правой ажурке) конкретно год выпуска не скажу, но склоняюсь к 70-м. Кстати продавец молчит! Смущает количество регистров в правой их 10. Я не встречал именно такого количества, чаще 5,7, 11, 13, 15... т.д. Хотя, если считать 10+Мастер то как раз 11)). По левому полу корпусу, то он мне больше напоминает "Settimio Soprani", хотя у стареньких Scandalli часто встречается именно эта форма и расположение регистров. Может кто-то видел, щупал или знает эту модель инструмента? Помогите разобраться, охарактеризуйте данный инструмент.


----------



## vev (27 Окт 2014)

nidogopp43 (27.10.2014, 13:27) писал:


> vev (23.09.2014, 20:59) писал:
> 
> 
> > uri (23.09.2014, 20:01) писал:
> ...


Вы попробуйте задать вопрос продавцу. Я это сделал с полгода назад. Живет типа в Германии. Клиент готов выслать чуть ли ни завтра. Никакой информации он дать не в состоянии. По-моему, это чистое разводилово.
Мой совет: не связывайтесь с лохотроном.

До кучи привожу ответ на мое письмо:

Здравствуйте, 
Я хочу, чтобы вы знали Honda Scandalli Супер В. И. 4S караван как новый. 70.000 Цена руб. Во избежание дальнейшей путаницы я упоминал, что я живу за границей в течение некоторого времени в Германии. Если вы заинтересованы, пожалуйста, скажите мне, где находятся самостоятельно (почтовый индекс и место нахождения), рассчитать стоимость перевозки. Я согласен оплатить все сборы за доставку. После того как я подсчитал, сколько это стоило мне, я сообщу. 

Я буду ждать вашего ответа.


----------



## nidogopp43 (27 Окт 2014)

vev (27.10.2014, 14:21) писал:


> nidogopp43 (27.10.2014, 13:27) писал:
> 
> 
> > vev (23.09.2014, 20:59) писал:
> ...


Евгений! Самое забавное то, что это объявление часто обновляется. Я слежу с весны за этим инструментом. Но ответ на Ваше письмо попахивает "Ebey". Хотя судя по размещению инструмент находится в Мордовии конкретно в Саранске. От меня это не так и далеко)) А вообще инструмент какого класса?


----------



## vev (27 Окт 2014)

nidogopp43 (27.10.2014, 14:37) писал:


> vev (27.10.2014, 14:21) писал:
> 
> 
> > nidogopp43 (27.10.2014, 13:27) писал:
> ...


А сколько раз инструменты с одним и тем же набором фотографий мигрировали на avito из Москвы в Ростов и далее по России-Матушке? Саранск здесь только для того, чтобы хоть что-то указать в объявлении. По-другому не примет avito объявление.
Не думаю, что стоит обсуждать этот инструмент вообще. Он похож на старый Скандаль, но 10 регистров как-то не очень укладывается, ровно как и шесть в левой. Услышать/подержать его не думаю что удасться, а без этого денег я бы ни копейки переводить не стал. Думаю, что расчет именно на получение от Вас денег, а фотографии вообще были скачаны из инета.

P.S. про 10 регистров погорячился. У Super VI именно 10 регистров и один мастер тутти под ладонью. Итого одиннадцать


----------



## vev (11 Ноя 2014)

Спешу поделиться фотографиями "зверя" за 139 тр по имени Scandalli



Привезли нечто… Компрессия - ноль. Механика - два нуля (правый и левый). Передняя решетка - самоделка под Скандаль. Голосов - пять. Два в ломаной деке. Голоса не плохие, но звука нет. Ответа нет. Хотя какой ответ при дырявом мехе? Рамка меха наполовину выломана. Видно в резонатор упиралась 

Может у кого есть идея, что ЭТО такое?


----------



## nidogopp43 (12 Ноя 2014)

Приветствую! Евгений, сдается мне что голоса перезалитые, хоть и итальянцы, но с Супиты или Селекты. Залоги точно их! Пятью голосником сейчас и объясняется количество регистров в правой. Что под правой ажуркой, что с разливом?


----------



## vev (12 Ноя 2014)

nidogopp43 (12.11.2014, 09:23) писал:


> Приветствую! Евгений, сдается мне что голоса перезалитые, хоть и итальянцы, но с Супиты или Селекты. Залоги точно их! Пятью голосником сейчас и объясняется количество регистров в правой. Что под правой ажуркой, что с разливом?


Вот-вот, голоса очень напомнили селектовские Bugari. Под правой ажуркой жаль не сфоторгафировал. Там алюминиевые клапаны по типу немцев, правда вместо резинки посажены на мастику. 

Для того, чтобы что-то сказать про разлив надо, чтобы воздух через голоса шел. У меня это не получилось сделать. Да и регистровая(ые) машинка работает через пень колоду: открывает и закрывает окна не полностью. 

Левая клава вся болтается и расстроена изрядно.

Была конечно же рассказана история его покупки за бешеные деньги, правда потом показания изменились: купили дешево, а выставили по-максимуму и ждут, кто же клюнет. 

По моим прикидкам, если есть руки и большущее желание покопаться, тысяч за 10 можно было бы взять и переделать почти что все. Но к такой сумме продавец не готов (пока)


----------



## nidogopp43 (12 Ноя 2014)

Да и еще, то что ажурка покрашена, а не перетянута видно не вооруженным глазом. Эмблема больше напоминает балетную пару, не встречал в аккордеоностроении)) В левой по мне все родное, *залоги в отличие от правой*, резонаторы, механики и т.д, ну и мех хоть и дырявый. А вот резонаторы в правой, по форме и исполнению напоминают немцев, мне конкретно Вельта Стеллу, хотя и кусок итальянский. Пикушки, у немцев они как раз находятся сверху, у итальянцев на основном ряду резонаторов. Надпись Scandalli Super-V. Artist не очень понятна. В данном случае V это кол-во голосов, или...?


----------



## nidogopp43 (26 Окт 2019)

Приветствую всех форумчан! VEV предлагаю обсудить еще одного "ЗВЕРЯ")))) Аккордеон Scandalli super 6


----------



## nidogopp43 (26 Окт 2019)

Аккордеон забавный, если с таким в люди выйти засмеют. В оригинале таких не бывает! ДИКОБРАЗ! Левый полукорпус не имеет никакого отношения к правому. Левая 99% от полного прямодечного "Scandalli Brevetto" либо "Settimio Soprani" (41/120) В Супиту тоже впихивают выборку от разных инструментов, что в итоге? Два загубленных инструмента!


----------



## nidogopp43 (26 Окт 2019)

Это не Супер 6, а палево какое-то. Регистры ни в правой, ни в левой не от Супер 6. Правая ажурка от 6,надпись Scandalli. паль! Правая клавиатура, смещена в наклон.


----------



## vev (26 Окт 2019)

,
Денис, ты б ссылку правильную вставил. Не могу найти о чем речь...









Аккордеон scandalli


Аккордеон скандали совместно собранный Италия и Германия в хорошем состоянии не большой торг




www.avito.ru





этот чтоль?

Или этот?









Аккордеон


Аккордеон Scandalli в отличном состоянии, возможен торг




www.avito.ru


----------



## nidogopp43 (26 Окт 2019)

Списался с этим "честным" человеком, вот что он глаголит. 

Сколько Вы хотите за своего "ЗВЕРЯ"
Было бы неплохо взглянуть на него изнутри. Есть фото потрохов?

Я пришлю вам фото
Это конфетка...)) звучание высшего класса... сейчас таких не делают... Денис , какой там звучание.. ой ой)
Я прошу 280, он обошелся мне больше 200 тысяч...


----------



## vev (26 Окт 2019)

,

Фуфло такое же, как и то, с которого тема началась.... Потрохов не видно, но со Скандалем они даже рядом не лежали.... Посмотреть бы потроха. Может 10тр это и стоит

Качество наклейки и полировки целлулоида просто зашкаливает. 
Брось фото, если станешь их обладателем, сюда


----------



## zet10 (26 Окт 2019)

Сегодня привезли очередную подделку супера 6)))), причём из Италии)))


----------



## vev (26 Окт 2019)

zet10, 

Оригинальная мешанина


----------



## zet10 (26 Окт 2019)

А то..... Причём с фабрики)))))..... А мне тут ещё некоторые "умники" с пеной у рта стали доказывать что это оригинал))))


----------



## vev (26 Окт 2019)

Super L + Super VI...


----------



## zet10 (26 Окт 2019)

Нет! Скорее Super L+Lx, от шестерки там ни чего нет кроме названия


----------



## 1alex123 (26 Окт 2019)

Что-то похожee появляeстся иногда и в Европe:






Akkordeon Scandalli Super L Cassotto Piano Standardbass


Piano-Akkordeon, Ausstellungsstück, Farbe: Schwarz, Mit Cassotto, Tipo A Mano Stimmplatten, 41 holzgelagerte Tasten, Chöre im Diskant: 4, 13 Diskantregister, 120 Bässe, Chöre im Bass: 5, 1 Masterregister, 9 Bassregister, Maße in cm: 48,5 x 19,5 x 44



www.musik-pietsch.de













Scandalli Super L 120


Scandalli Super L Piano- Akkordeon, mit Cassotto, 120 Bässe, 41 holzgelagerte Diskanttasten, 5 Chöre im Bass, 4 Chöre im Diskant, A mano-Stimmplatten, Doppel- Oktave- Stimmung, Tonumfang: F bis A, 13 Diskantregister, 9 Bassregister, 1...




www.thomann.de





Правда надпись на лeвой клавиатурe другая


----------



## nidogopp43 (28 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> ,
> 
> Фуфло такое же, как и то, с которого тема началась.... Потрохов не видно, но со Скандалем они даже рядом не лежали.... Посмотреть бы потроха. Может 10тр это и стоит
> 
> ...


----------



## vev (28 Окт 2019)

Ну, господа эксперты, какое у вас мнение?


----------

